
Russian Hackers Leak U.S. Files from Doping Agency - ezequiel-garzon
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/14/sports/simone-biles-serena-venus-williams-russian-hackers-doping.html
======
ezequiel-garzon
I have a hard time believing this wasn't sponsored by the Russian government
in retaliation for the ban on Russian athletes for the Rio Olympics. The
digital battlefield could get nasty.

